# Tiel Tongues



## Bea

Who would've guessed that cockatiels have such LONG tongues!!!!!!

















Bailee's is quite impressive









But Cookie's is just.......WOAH!


----------



## Kirby

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaahaha this is soo funny Bea! 

Very cute pics, and i wonder is Maya and Disney's tongues are that long?  hehe

kirby


----------



## birdieness

Aww so cute. I like to watch mine suck on my fingers. I jsut look at their toung and go whoa. Its soo cute but weird at the same time


----------



## Mystry Mew

They're like little feathered giraffes! XD


----------



## Aly

AWWW!  (they really love sunflowers huh?)


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> AWWW!  (they really love sunflowers huh?)


Cookie more than Bailee, she's crazy for them.  Bailee would rather just be let out to play on mummies shoulder.


----------



## birdieness

Mine love em. I don't know if they love em that much but they do like em.


----------



## Aly

Baby is weird. She throws out all her sunflower seeds. She will eat one or two and the rest is on the floor...


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> Baby is weird. She throws out all her sunflower seeds. She will eat one or two and the rest is on the floor...


That's completely strange!! Sunflower seeds are so delicious (yes, i think so too, just like my tiels). Does she like them if you de-shell one for her? Maybe she's just too lazy to crack them open herself, lol!!!


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> That's completely strange!! Sunflower seeds are so delicious (yes, i think so too, just like my tiels). Does she like them if you de-shell one for her? Maybe she's just too lazy to crack them open herself, lol!!!


SHE IS!!! She'll throw them out of her dish but if I open it for her she'll eat it... Whatever..lol


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> SHE IS!!! She'll throw them out of her dish but if I open it for her she'll eat it... Whatever..lol


I think you need to sit at her food dish and crack open all her sunflower seeds for her then.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I think you need to sit at her food dish and crack open all her sunflower seeds for her then.


lol- we share a plate most days and I do it for her..lol


----------



## Laura

cute pic's Bea....lol Georgie's tongue is quite impressive also..hehe


----------



## birdieness

Lol she is SPOILED


----------



## Sophia

i know their tongues are very long


----------

